# Fs: 24/24 handmade straps for pam



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Hello
Stock sale
All handmade by me, great italian leather and canvas

All are 130/80 mm, 4 mm thick

Leathers with steel buckle -30 euro
Canvas rolled with brass buckles -40euro


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

up


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

canvas camo sold, bump rest


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Up


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Bumper


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Up


----------

